# Date des congés



## Marjolaine 1 (10 Novembre 2022)

*bonjour *
les dates de congés de l’assistante maternelle ont été donnés le mois dernier 

Pour les semaine de Noël, une semaine en février, une en avril 

lemployeur n’ai pas d’accord avec les dates…..il ressort le contrat qui parle du 1 mars pour les dates à donner 
et s’appuie dessus pour refuser ses congés a ma collègue 

comment régler ce problème ?


----------



## Catie6432 (10 Novembre 2022)

Votre collègue a t'elle plusieurs employeurs ? Si oui elle peut imposer ses périodes de congés. 5 semaines par an doivent être communes avec tous les employeurs. Il est vrai que la pose des congés évoqués par vous est tardive. En effet, mars est le mois "butoir" pour ce faire. Par contre sur le contrat figurent sans doute les modalités de pose genre 1 semaine à Pâques, 3 semaines juillet ou août, une semaine à Noël sur les périodes de vacances scolaires. Cela pourrait peut 
être dépatouiller la situation. Aucune discussion possible si l'employeur est unique. Il peut décider des dates.


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Novembre 2022)

Ben je crois bien que l'Employeur a raison.
On doit poser ses congés avant le dernier jour du 2° mois civil (donc fin février). Et l'accord avec l'employeur doit être validé avant le dernier jour du 3° mois civil donc fin mars.
Comme une ass mat a généralement plusieurs employeurs, c'est elle qui fixe ses dates (sauf si tous les employeurs étaient d'accord sur d'autres dates). Donc oui elle doit les poser avant le 1° mars.
Sauf si les périodes sont déjà mentionnées sur le contrat.


----------



## Pioupiou (10 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Effectivement les dates des congés doivent être posées avant le 1 mars de chaque année,  hormis si le contrat commence après cette date auquel cas les dates de congés sont définies au contrat à lidentique des autres employeurs. 
Une chose est sûr elle doit être obligatoirement en congés avec tous ses employeurs en même temps.


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Novembre 2022)

En principe quand on reçoit des PE en entretien on donne nos dates de congés et les PE les leurs si ils ne peuvent pas s'aligner entièrement sur celle de l'ass mat ! perso c'est 3 en aout 1 Noel et 1 avril ... après avant la date butoir je voyais avec les PE à donner la semaine choisie sur Noel avril et si 3 premières aout ou les 3 dernières mais çà n'a jamais posé problème avec notification sur cahier de liaison (numéro des semaines CP) et signature des 2 parties comme quoi il y a accord !!! donc là je ne comprends pas ce qu'il se passe avec votre collègue ? en tout cas ce PE si il est de mauvaise foi et bien je ne lui passerais plus rien et même chercherais un autre contrat si bcq de demandes dans votre coin !!!


----------



## Pioupiou (10 Novembre 2022)

Pour ma part si le contrat commence après le premier mars les dates des congés  sont inscrites dans le contrat ce qui coupe toutes contestations possible


----------



## Griselda (10 Novembre 2022)

En effet la date butoir pour valider les congés c'est le 1er mars. Bien sur si le contrat vient de commencer alors ces dates doivent être communiquées au contrat (puisqu'avant ce n'était pas possible, n'étant pas encore en contrat).

je crains que le PE ait raison.
Ceci dit chaque PE a l'obligation de s'assurer que son AM aura bien au minimum 5 semaines de congés par an, qu'elle n'accueille aucun enfant plus de 47 semaines/an en commun avec tous ses contrats.
Du coup si cette AM démontre que ces dates sont bien communes avec tous ses autres contrats est ce que le PE peut tout de même les refuser? Je ne sais pas, est ce que ce PE devra alors se mettre en relation avec tous les autres PE de l'AM pour s'accorder sur d'autres dates pour pouvoir refuser celles ci?
Franchement je n'en sais rien. Je pense surtout que plus on anticipe l'organisation des congés et moins c'est une difficulté pour les différentes Familles. Je pense aussi que c'est un peu dommage d'être dans ce rapport de force là car ça me semble un peu inextricable...
Bonne chance pour la suite...


----------



## Pioupiou (11 Novembre 2022)

La situation n'est pas claire et en l'absence de précision, il est difficile de donner une réponse précise.
Est elle multi employeur ? Car la réponse diverge radicalement.


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (11 Novembre 2022)

ma collègue a 3 employeurs 

elle donne ses congés tardivement car son conjoint a les siens 3 mois avant 
alors elle essaie de faire au mieux 
en 20 ans c'est la première fois que ça coince ( c'est les parents de la pomme de discorde )

elle dit aux parents tout  les autres ont acceptes
" oui mais nous ont est  prioritaire car notre enfant vient 5 jours par semaine  et pas les autres 

je lui ait suggerer de mettre une clause dans son contrat qui precise que les dates seront données 2 fois par an , c'est toujours sur les semaines de congés scolaire


----------



## Sandrine2572 (11 Novembre 2022)

Je dirais que dans un sens tous les 2 on raisons 

Le PE car oui les dates de cp doivent être poser pour la 1 mars max 

L Assmat a raison aussi car vue que multi employeur c est a elle d imposer ses dates de cp , mais a pas respecter la date butoir 

C est pas parce que l enfant viens 5 jours par semaine que ses PE sont prioritaire


----------



## angèle1982 (11 Novembre 2022)

Ils sont prioritaires parce que leur enfant vient 5 jours par semaine ??? et bien elle est bonne celle-ci !!! perso je prends qd même mes CP aux dates données en retard ou pas !!! elle risque quoi ??? ils seraient les premiers embêtés je pense ! mais ils veulent sans doute montrer leur supériorité d'employeur !!! 😥


----------



## Griselda (11 Novembre 2022)

Et non, tant qu'elle est bien multi employeurs ils sont obligés d'accepter ses dates de congés communs à tous ses contrats et ils ne sont pas prioritaires pour les determiner sous pretexte que leur enfant vient 5 jours/semaine.

Les PE doivent s'employer à determiner les dates de CP communs et leur voix n'a pas plus de force que celle des autres. Si ce n'est pas possible de s'entendre avec les autres PE c'est bien l'AM qui determine les dates.

Alors oui elle devrait les donner avant le 1er mars mais en même temps ces PE là n'ont dans les faits pas le choix car ils ne pourront alors pas emmener leur enfant chez elle durant ces semaines là puisqu'elle est obligée d'avoir 5 semaines off en commun. Ils ne peuvent donc pas du tout imposer leur dates aux autres PE et donc pas à l'AM. S'ils jugent que cette organisation ne leur plait pas je leur conseillerais de faire une rupture de contrat dans le respect du préavis au profit d'une AM dont les dates de vacances leur conviennent mieux.

Maintenant si ta collègue sait qu'elle ne peut pas connaitre avec certitude les dates de congés du fait de son Mari cet argument ne peut être valable sans une clause superieure car ses PE à elle ne sont pas les employeurs de son Mari. Rapellons que si ce PE à 5jrs/sem arrive à rencontrer les autres PE et les ramener à sa cause à lui alors oui l'AM ne pourra pas imposer ses CP car elle ne l'a pas fait dans le delai légal. Le mieux étant donc de mentionner au contrat ce delai de prevenance. Ceci dit, elle dit 3 mois mais là d'ici fin décembre on n'a pas 3 mois. 

Perso mon Mari non plus n'a pas ces dates validées aussi longtemps à l'avance que moi (evidement!) mais je lui fournis une copie de mes dates validées avec mes PE qui démontre à sa hierarchie que son épouse n'a pas le choix. Comme il formule la demande très en avance ses chefs s'adaptent ce qui est plus facile pour lui que pour moi.


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (12 Novembre 2022)

Le mari de ma collègue est en trio sur son poste les 2 autres ont des enfants  En bas age donc il n’est pas prioritaire dans la décision 

beaucoup de tensions dans leur relation de travail 
la maman enceinte dit à ma collègue quand vous garderez le deuxième 
non dit ma collègue vue la relation j’hésite beaucoup, je vous conseille de trouver quelqu’un d’autre 
donc pour l’instant c’est le statut quo….

la suite la semaine prochaine……


----------



## Griselda (13 Novembre 2022)

Encore une fois je comprends que pour ta collègue c'est difficile car elle souhaite, et c'est bien normal, être en congés en même temps que son époux mais le Code Général du Travail pour un salarié lambda donne 3 semaines de délais pour valider des CP mais nous ne sommes pas salariés lambdas, nous sommes AM et en général multi employeurs. Grace à ça nous pouvons trancher nous mêmes pour établir les dates des CP, à condition d'offrir une anticipation suffisante pour que tous nos PE puissent être eux aussi en congés en même temps que nous ET de préférence EUX AUSSI les 2 Epoux en même temps. Nos PE ne sont pas les employeurs de nos Epoux.
Si elle souhaite néanmoins assouplir la règle pour ne donner que 3 mois de delai elle l'indique clairement au contrat ainsi le Parent qui signe le fait en connaissance de cause et ça évite ce type de litige ensuite.

Néanmoins, si elle est multi employeurs et que ces autres employeurs ont validé ces dates, je me demande bien comment un tribunal trancherait ce litige puisque chaque PE est OBLIGE d'accorder 5 semaines en commun /an. Je crains que dans les faits les PE n'aient pas le choix que de les lui accorder.

A mon avis autant dans l'interêt de ces Parents là que pour cette collègue là je déconseille de s'engager à poursuivre une collaboration pour un autre enfant puisque de toute évidence ils sont dans un rapport de force. Pour moi ça ne peut pas fonctionner ainsi. Chacun des 2 parties a de bonnes raisons de vouloir que ça se passe comme elle veut et je suis à peu près certaine que si l'une des 2 plie aujourd'hui à ce sujet un autre litige ne tardera pas à emerger. 
A la place de cette collègue j'essaierai d'expliquer à ces PE que sans jugement de valeur il semble évident qu'il y a un point de divergence trop important entre nous pour faire du bon boulot et donc qu'il est préférable pour leurs enfants qu'ils trouvent une autre AM qui correspondra à ce qu'ils attendent. Quoi qu'il arrive je ne signerais pas le deuxième contrat et je le dirais dès aujourd'hui.

Puis je m’emploierais à chercher désormais des PE pleinement informé de ma façon de procéder pour les CP et le faire préciser au contrat.


----------



## Pioupiou (13 Novembre 2022)

Dans le cadre de multi employeurs La convention précise que la détermination des congés payés  est le résultat d'un accord entre les différentes parties et qu'en l'absence d'accord l'assistante maternelle décide en dernier ressort.


----------



## Griselda (13 Novembre 2022)

Exactement Pioupiou, c'est bien pour ça que je pense que le PE n'a pas le choix dans les faits.
Mais il y a aussi cette date butoir pour les déterminer, c'est ce qui confuse le dossier, laisse penser au PE qu'il a moyen de forcer dans son sens.
A mon avis, dès lors qu'on veut "forcer" les choses, d'une façon ou d'une autre ça n'augure rien de bon concernant la collaboration, la bon entente.

Perso si je suis Parent, que je ne sais pas ou n'ai pas compris que ce qui prévaudrait toujours c'est le choix l'AM dès lors qu'elle est multi employeur, même si elle ne me permet pas assez d'anticipation, forte chance que je sois agacé de devoir obligatoirement me plier à ses exigences quand mon propre patron me réponds que c'est lui qui a le droit de décider concernant mes propres congés. Je me sentirais piégée. En ayant été pleinement averti dès le début du délai d'anticipation pour que je m'organise obligatoirement je suis en capacité de savoir si ça sera un problème pour moi ou non. Et si ça l'est je choisi une autre AM qui corresponds à ce que j'ai besoin moi.

J'ai déjà eut des PE qui m'ont demandé lors de l'entretien de pouvoir leur garantir que je serais toujours en congés en août car eux n'ont pas le choix. Ou bien hors vacances scolaires justement. J'entends et comprends. je leur conseille alors de trouver une AM qui a pour cadre systématique ses congés en août (ou hors vacances scolaires) ainsi ils seront surs que ce point si important à leur yeux sera respecté. Pour ma part je ne fonctionne pas ainsi et donc ne pourrait garantir que la majorité de mes PE du moment auront le même besoin et comme je n'ai pas moi même ni pour mes enfants, ni pour mon Epoux cet imperatif et bien non je ne vais pas imposer ce point à tous mes contrats présents et futurs. Dès lors ils me choisissent en connaissance de cause et en sachant que mes dates seront consertées puis validées par moi avant le 1er mars pour les congés d'été et avant le 1er septembre pour les autres congés. C'est expliqué dans mon projet d'accueil et mentionné dans mon contrat. C'est transparent dès le début.


----------



## Marjolaine 1 (17 Novembre 2022)

ma collègue a pu échanger sa semaine de noël

mais garde les 2 autres semaines posées

le parents a signé sa demande 

donc ils continuent jusqu'en juillet LOL


----------



## assmatzam (17 Novembre 2022)

Tout est bien qui fini bien comme on dit

La prochaine fois elle sera comment procéder pour éviter que ça ne coince


----------

